# I'm flirting for the first time... ever



## WhiteSheep (Jun 20, 2015)

And damn is it fun. I don't think I'll ever get tired of a pretty woman smiling at me. I'm taking things very slow, not trying to land a date, just establish myself as a nice friendly guy and it is working. I've become a regular at a couple of coffee shops and bit by bit the pretty baristas behind the counter are liking me just a little. :grin2:


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

wow awesome job im 40 and and my social skills around women are nothing i could hardly say anything more than hi or whats up.


----------



## Zaac (May 20, 2015)

Niiiccee going man


----------



## nightieowl (Sep 7, 2014)

Hearing things like this makes me so happy


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice, I've never flirted in my life and probably never will.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

minimized said:


> Nice, I've never flirted in my life and probably never will.


Same.

Congrats! OP! It takes a lot of courage to do what you achieved and you will get better at it with time.

Good luck!


----------



## WhiteSheep (Jun 20, 2015)

Hey Minimized, I got good news. At 28 I was alone in my apartment guzzling alcohol well on my way to a schizophrenic meltdown and suicide attempt. Now I'm 34 and things are much better.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Flirt away, but keep your integrity! :lol


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

I had a similar encounter today.
Well, it wasn't even really flirting but this cashier had a pretty smile and would keep smiling while I was paying the bought stuff at the register.
Probably out of another reason but it felt kinda good for me.


----------



## Penguinfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice, I don't know if I could flirt with a girl.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Awesome stuff! I wish I knew how to properly 

I guess I have flirted before but unintentionally? I never pay attention to what I'm doing, I just consider it a good time and she just laughs and smiles alot


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Exchanging a smile especially from across the room is indeed sensual.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Congratulations! I am glad life has changed for the better for you


----------



## Sdistant (Mar 25, 2015)

Sounds like you overcame social anxiety very well. I could never do that.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes, as they say (the Catholic nuns?) chastity is a virtue:grin2:



millenniumman75 said:


> Flirt away, but keep your integrity! :lol


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

Sounds like a great way to get started. Just don't forget to take it to the next level eventually.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Care to share what you're saying, your body language that you use?

If you have good intuition and charm, a sense of humor it makes flirting much more productive and easy.


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

WhiteSheep said:


> And damn is it fun. I don't think I'll ever get tired of a pretty woman smiling at me. I'm taking things very slow, not trying to land a date, just establish myself as a nice friendly guy and it is working. I've become a regular at a couple of coffee shops and bit by bit the pretty baristas behind the counter are liking me just a little. :grin2:


Teach me the art sensei! Please!


----------



## Victorianlady (Mar 12, 2016)

I have a very hard time flirting, even when I know the guy likes me back. I always feel so awkward and like I'm being to forward even when I just smile at the guy.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Get in there son xd


----------



## surviving (Oct 2, 2015)

good job!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I have a hard time flirting, kudos to you.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

meepie said:


> I have a hard time flirting, kudos to you.


Same here. It doesn't feel natural for me to do.

But congrats to the, OP.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

The force is strong with you young padawan.


----------

